# Taig mods



## lotsasteam (Feb 9, 2013)

Going slowly to improve my taig   Tailstock mod,HF Dro[/ATTACH]


----------



## lotsasteam (Feb 9, 2013)

Drilling the hole into the caliper was quite a task,that material is very hard upon drilling through the drill squiled like a pic ,then came the fun part :threading a 3 mm hole took the longest ,but i made it freehand lots of oil and easy on the twist !  Was a fun project ,the handle on the tailstock was easy to attach just next time i have to remember to drill the holes in round stock in a V-block otherwise they are slanted !

Manfred


----------



## Dunc1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks very nice.


For those with mods in mind "The Taig Lathe" by Tony Jeffree offers a range of mods including adding threading capabilities. I'm not a Taig owner; thus, can't comment on it.
Prices at Amazon.com appear to be "insane"; Lee Valley offers it reasonably
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49882&cat=1,46096,46126

The usual disclaimer...


----------



## lotsasteam (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, Dunc1, i already ordered some parts from LEE Valley $ 200.00 god thing :everything in stock,prompt shipment !God company!


----------

